# Seacliff, Wednesday, Early Morning.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Gday all,

Gonna be doing an early morning seacliff run on wednesday (probably 6 til 11), is anyone interested? After having a snook mauled by a shark i'm gonna head out and get me a snook then chuck it on my new tld20 in the hope that i can settle the score. I will most likely be out on thursday as well, pretty flexible with times on thursday.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't tempt me you demon! Must stay in bed, must stay in bed, must stay in bed......


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

ill be at work, but im intrigued by the mauling. did the shark hit a live snook that you hooked at seacliff somewhere?? if so, ill be there saturday morning with the big gun looking for some fresh flake..

or were you off the jetty/beach down there??


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

water_baby said:


> ill be at work, but im intrigued by the mauling. did the shark hit a live snook that you hooked at seacliff somewhere??


.....what he said - pretty important for us kayak fishos that chase snook in that area :shock:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I was trolling 2 lures at once, hooked up on one, brought it to the yak, was only small so i left it thrashing in the water next to the yak while i reeled in the other rod quickly (was gonna snag on the bottom if i didnt) i turn around to reach for the rod to real in, when i turn back there's a nice toothy having a go at the snook, tried to jag it, no luck mate used the mangled snook as shark bait that night lol. Probably not a deadly to people size (maybe 4 - 5 foot?) but certainly a "L3GACY is gonna hunt you down and have you for dinner" size. The next day there was (apparently) a minor shark attack in which a small bronzie thought he's size up a swimmer, i think the dude got out without too much damage. If anyone knows anything about the attack i would love to know, see if it could have been my shark. Apparently it was at South Brighton... end of my street...


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

On a side note, what do people think of me chucking the first snook i catch on a wire and just hanging it 30m or so off the back for the rest of the session (whether trolling or just drifting around). You reckon that should be good enough or should i chuck some balloons on for good measure and not bother trolling?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Personally I think you should see a Psychiatrist. I'll have to check with my Sgt and see what my plans are - let you know via mobile. And if I do make it I will insure I stay a least 100M from you and your sharke bait


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, i wouldnt want to fall behind with my bait floating out the back . Might have to give you a head start lol. And i know i need to see a psychiatrist mate, THE VOICES NEVER STOP!!! Umm yeah...


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

Jon, i'll give you a call on Tues. night but with a strong wind warning for the west coast it doesn't look too promising

pete


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

gonna have to give this one a miss dude, not scared of the sharks, wednesday is BREAK-UP DAY. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which means beer breakfast, a few sneaky beers around lunch time and then slipping out after work for a few beers. Keep me posted on thursday though.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> On a side note, what do people think of me chucking the first snook i catch on a wire and just hanging it 30m or so off the back for the rest of the session (whether trolling or just drifting around). You reckon that should be good enough or should i chuck some balloons on for good measure and not bother trolling?


i personally think its fine, i didnt really put that shallow water there at seacliff/marino together with sharkies of that calibre. it would be easier to do off the yak than off the shore, cos the swimmers wont know youre doin it, and nor will the lifeguards (this is generally frowned upon, as if it actually increases sharks in the area... b.s) and id be telling any other yakkers you are with out of courtesy (its not up everyones alley, but it would be top fun getting a tow and a big feed off a 3-4 footer. i reckon a big snook would be a pain to use as a livie though, they thrash about a bit. maybe something just legal aroung 50cm.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah all my shark rigs are geared up for salmon so i need to find a smaller snook, probably under 60cm, which will be a pain at the moment.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Just letting everyone know, seabreeze has predicted 13 knot winds and a thunderstorm for today, not a breath of wind yet (will no doubt pick up in the afternoon though) and no rain either. This makes me think that Wednesday will be fine in the morning but i'm no psychic. Some other weather sources are saying the conditions should be ok too. Thursday will still be the better day for weather though. Also if anyone wants to come but doesnt want to fish with someone trying to find sharks then just let me know (pm or mobile is fine, doesnt have to be public ) and i wont chuck a line out as i dont want people feeling unsafe on the water.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Wind was up this morning, really didnt feel like fighting it the whole morning, managed to get out of some stuff with a friend so i'm heading out at 2:30 to fish til dark, wish me luck and hopefully i'll be posting again this evening.... For anyone interested, i'll most likely be taking paddlepop (pete) out tomorrow morning to get into some snook, all welcome.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

are you sharking off the beach tonight? BoM just issued a severe thunderstorm warning, including large hail. i was thinking of beach sharking tonight, but not too sure where to go.. at least with the rain, there wont be anyone there to complain at me!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I wasnt going to but if you head out you might be able to convince me . If there are storms i would suggest a jetty like brighton or grange (is it grange, i forget, its up that way though) because there wouldnt be anyone else out fishing on them. If you still dont like jetties there is the west beach breakwatery thing, or pretty much any metro beach i guess... Would be a good chance to get my surf rod wet again, hasnt been used since i got a yak. My vote would go for seacliff or brighton jetty though. Pm sent.


----------

